# Izzo my way Pompeii



## Ozzie78 (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi guys

Iv just purchased a izzo my way pompei 2 group coffee machine, she's an absolute beauty but being a novice to coffee machine she's a bit of a handful lol

was just wondering if anyone out there knows anything about this machine that might be able to give me some insight and advice on this beauty it really would be much appreciated .

I really want to get to most out of her But know little about coffee machines especially levers

any help would be much appreciated

shes fitted into a coffee van if anyone's local to me and wanted a little go and could advise me at the same time I'd travel

thank in advance


----------

